# The Mystical Bluemont lake honker.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Disclaimer: This story was told to me by one of my friends who was working lanscaping by Bluemot Lakes in Fargo this week.

Supposedly this person was working in a yard next to Bluemot lakes when he heard the sound of approching canada geese. He looked up to see seven geese flying towards him tree top high. (This part I believe because geese that fly around Fargo are stupid this time of year) As they approached he noticed one that looked very different. It was the same size as the other six geese but it had one strange characteristic. It was totally white.

So of course being the skeptic I am I said "Are you sure it wasn't a snow?" "I know what a F-ing snow is" he replied. "It wasn't a Swan" I said. "No I swear (at this point I'm ready to call bull****) it was a goose because it honked when it was right over me. You can ask Bruce or Dan they were both there too"

So what I need now is for Goosebuster3 (Tyler) to ask Dan if he saw the Mystical Bluemot Lake white honker. If you could do this for me Tyler I would appreciate it.

If it turns out to be true I have only one goal this fall: To find this unicorn of the waterfowl world and see if I can harvest him and put him on my wall.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> If it turns out to be true I have only one goal this fall: To find this unicorn of the waterfowl world and see if I can harvest him and put him on my wall.


Not if I can get at him first! hehehe...

We'll have to put up posters like this all over Fargo...

Have you seen this goose?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Hustad,
If I find that goose in a field this fall. I might invite you to come along. But there is one stipulation. You can't bring a gun. :lol:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I have seen three in my time. Two on the river and one last fall in a place I will keep to myself.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Now where might that spot be Dean? :wink:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Damnit Dean.... :bartime: Maybe after that you'd tell me.....  haha


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Austin, for $20 I'll tell you...

J/K Deano.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im going to start tracking that Bastard...hehe. He's all mine. My buddy Dan that also works with GG friend saw it to. So there are 2 hunting party's after him.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea I was with Matt when I saw it!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Guys,
Obviously this bird is a rarity in nature, I've never seen one. How about not targeting it. Might be nice to see how many years it can return to the area. I would think its odds for survival might be good if it's not harvested while in Fargo.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

One passed through the central part of the state during the spring migration this year. Hopefully he comes back down the same way this fall.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> How about not targeting it.


hehe...FH, you know that's like asking a hardcore deer hunter to lay off a huge buck...good luck with this crew! :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't know how good it's chances of survival are...I'd guess it has a less of a chance at making it than a neck-collared goose does. The first set of dekes it's goes into will probably be it's last. If you have a flock come in and let's say out of 8, one is all white; which one do you think is going to hit the ground first? It'd be better off with a neon target on it's breast than being an albino!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> Hey Guys,
> Obviously this bird is a rarity in nature, I've never seen one. How about not targeting it. Might be nice to see how many years it can return to the area. I would think its odds for survival might be good if it's not harvested while in Fargo.


If i see one like it you can bet it will survive for a long time!!! Hanging from my ceiling..... :sniper: :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It could potentially survive. It obviously went down the flyway once already. :huh:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll make sure that bird never migrates south again!!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> I would think its odds for survival might be good if it's not harvested while in Fargo.


I think being white will lessen his chance of survival around here quite a bit. Predators (especially owls) will pick him out quicker. It's not just the hunters who will target him first.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey Goosebuster, I've already shot a neck collared snow goose! I'm married though so I guess the model is out.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!! My singnature is pretty stupid but what the hell, Im goofy all the time.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

i found this goose dead on the side of the road near casselton today/ sad, i think it was nesting. :******:

alright im playing


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Saw the goose this evening about 8 pm fly over the house just west of Bluemont with 3 others. Neighbor saw them and said it looked similar a tame Canada cross that happened at his brothers place by Fergus a few years back.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just kidding, I have seen a lot of flocks of Canada's ranging from 15 30 at a time. Seems strange would think they would be nestings.


----------

